# Scotchguard Britax Seat Cover?



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I read somewhere that someone used Scotchguard on their Britax car seat. Has anyone done that? Or are you happy with cleaning the Britax (Boulevard in this case) seat cover? Can you machine wash it or is it just touch up washing only?

I ended getting the Boulevard yesterday in the Shannon color. Pretty pink corduory pattern. But I probably should have gotten the darker colors to show less spills. THought of Scotchguard though to help protect the cover. Not sure how healthy that is for DD to breath in once it had dried though.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I've never thought about doing that. I just wash my seats when needed (we have a MA and a BV) and they've always washed nice. I've had to use a little spot treater on Ilana's Mariposa b/c it's so light, but it always washes nice. I do cold on gentle and then line dry.


----------



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

So you do a gentle cold cycle and it comes out ok? The manual says wipe wash only. That's good to know.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Does Scotchguard affect fire retardancy?


----------



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know... is the fabric fire retardant that's on it already?


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup, carseat fabric is fire retardant. That is one of the reasons it is important to not use aftermarket covers.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I wash my carseat covers in the washer in cold water. Hang to dry, no dryer, though. You can't wash the harness in the washer, though. My ds has a Blue Bouquet Regent that we got from a friend. It's pretty light colored (cream and blue) and washes up well, no stains so far, and we've had lots of spills, including hot chocolate.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have always thrown my MA cover in the washer on cold on the gentle cycle (I have a front loader, if that makes a difference), no problems at all and it still looks really good. Worked on my radian cover too (though I've only washed that one once, the MA has been washed many many many times since that's the seat ds#1 was in whene he was potty learning).


----------



## destinmamma (Dec 10, 2007)

The fire retardant chemicals, however, are very toxic. So its one of those "darned it you do, darned it you don't" things, but I personally treat them to REMOVE the chemicals. I'd rather not have my DD/DS in daily contact with these very potent hormone disruptors...


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Unless the manual says it's ok to scotch-guard (or I called CS and they said so), I personally woudln't.







Just me though.

Technically I think most seatcovers are not machine washable (I know the Radian isn't) but many people even techs wash on cold/gentle/line dry.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnymw* 
Unless the manual says it's ok to scotch-guard (or I called CS and they said so), I personally woudln't.







Just me though.

Technically I think most seatcovers are not machine washable (I know the Radian isn't) but many people even techs wash on cold/gentle/line dry.

I have machine washed my radian cover, in cold water on the gentle cycle. No issues. I do have a front loader, and I think not having the center agitator makes the difference.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Radian is machine washable


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

I machine wash my covers, gentle and hang dry, works great. I also invested in 'spare' covers for each seat, both Britax products, not aftermarket. Then I know I always have a clean cover.


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *destinmamma* 
The fire retardant chemicals, however, are very toxic. So its one of those "darned it you do, darned it you don't" things, but I personally treat them to REMOVE the chemicals. I'd rather not have my DD/DS in daily contact with these very potent hormone disruptors...

Are you for real?


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i always wash my car seat covers...after one of the BV covers stained my son's skin. i hate those chemicals touching him and now always wash it before use.

i know some dont agree w/ that but thats what i do and feel its necessary for my son's health.

i also dont buy flame retardant pjs


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 

i also dont buy flame retardant pjs

I don't smoke/let people smoke while holding my baby... (I don't smoke at all...) So that's not something I normally buy for.

But I sure did make sure that I took flame retardant (from our large "hand me down" stach) pjs when we went camping last summer and DD was 7 months. We had an open fire with plenty of sparks from the pine.

However - it is very rare that the carseat cover is directly in contact with my child's skin. But it could help save her life in case of an accident.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kessed* 
I don't smoke/let people smoke while holding my baby... (I don't smoke at all...) So that's not something I normally buy for.

But I sure did make sure that I took flame retardant (from our large "hand me down" stach) pjs when we went camping last summer and DD was 7 months. We had an open fire with plenty of sparks from the pine.

However - it is very rare that the carseat cover is directly in contact with my child's skin. But it could help save her life in case of an accident.

Yes, there was a thread on another board recently where her van caught on fire (a car on fire parked next to her in a parking lot, and caught her van on fire) and the entire van was burned, but the car seats were totally fine. The Cowmoo cover was "toasted" looking but the covers did not burn.


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Yes, there was a thread on another board recently where her van caught on fire (a car on fire parked next to her in a parking lot, and caught her van on fire) and the entire van was burned, but the car seats were totally fine. The Cowmoo cover was "toasted" looking but the covers did not burn.

Maybe it makes me crazy...

But I believe that in general companies don't spend money where they don't need to. If they didn't need to spend the money on flame retardant treatments for carseat covers - then I bet they wouldn't.

So there's probably something to it...


----------

